# Area suggestion



## Lilyeft (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey Guys, 

My husband and I moved recently to Abudhabi and we're currently staying in the city. However, his job location changed to TIP (Tawazun Industrial park) Hence we are looking to relocate due to the far distance. I could only see Al Reef and Hydra being close (Ghadeer too but it's surrounded by nothingness) 

My question is, are there any other areas around TIP that i am not aware of that we could possibly look into? 

-Lily


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Khalifa City and Al Raha Beach would be close enough to drive if you didn't want to go too "rural". 30 minutes each way give or take.


----------



## Lilyeft (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks Gavtek, Ive tried looking around Khalifa City, however, most cases were ones without tawtheeq and had a partition to the neighbors  Raha was a bit spiked on the budget side! 

Love the Avatar, rock on!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Al Rayanna apartments in Khalifa city are very nice.
You don't mention what type of property you are looking for or your annual budget.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If Al Rayyana is still a bit high on the rental price, try the apartments in Mohammed bin Zayed City next to Mazyad Mall. One of my colleagues just moved in there and says it's quite nice. Used to be Etihad Airways accommodation. A longer drive but shouldn't have much traffic issues.


----------

